
Team Work Made Simpler with Guilds - andygrunwald
http://tech.trivago.com/2016/03/24/team-work-made-simple-with-guilds/
======
tauanz
Author here. Open for any questions. :)

~~~
dontscale
I bet you didn't know I'd read it with the Trivago spokesman's voice in my
head. ;-P

